# Golfers



## CH (May 18, 2010)

How many golfers in the house?

Just picked up the game and I'm loving it but also HATING this game at times. I really can see why alot of people quit before they even get started.

Asked my dad and uncles (they've been playing for 13 years) how long it took before they saw any noticeable improvement...1-2 years, just about made me want to cry...

Driving, putting, chipping, woods, irons, hybrids, stance, how to swing correctl....OMG and I've always thought, how hard could it be to hit a little ball....


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I used to play 2-3 times a week. Not any more though.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Haiku said:


> I used to play 2-3 times a week. Not any more though.


Why did you quit? Just got bored of the game?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I used to live on a golf course and life changed so it wasn't as convenient. Plus I no longer had the time to devote to it. I was a struggling average player, but did hit a hole in one. It was all luck, obviously. It was a camel's back and the pin wasn't even visible. 

I'm glad you're enjoying the game.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know your golf background, but I recommend finding a good reputable pro (and just because they have their card isn't good enough) and get some basic lessons in you. It's easier to learn fundamentals correctly first than try to unlearn bad habits and bad muscle memory. Just my two cents worth. Good luck btw.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Haiku said:


> I don't know your golf background, but I recommend finding a good reputable pro (and just because they have their card isn't good enough) and get some basic lessons in you. *It's easier to learn fundamentals correctly first than try to unlearn bad habits and bad muscle memory. *Just my two cents worth. Good luck btw.


^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I used to live on a golf course and golfed a lot. Strangely, the better I got, the less I enjoyed it. If I wasn't playing well, I'd spend the entire round disgusted with myself. If I was playing well, I was getting annoyed by waiting 25 minutes between shots while my buddies were hacking around even though I kept telling them I didn't care.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It's frustrating at first. ...Ah, what am I talking about? It's always frustrating. 

As a twentysomething, I thought it was a game for those who couldn't play sports anymore. I had a buddy that played in college. He got a job where the execs played every Wednesday. He dragged my butt out to keep him company while he polished his game. Needless to say, he lost the job and I got hooked on chasing that little ball around, for life. \\

My advice...

1) Take lessons at first. (Not from your Dad and uncles ) 
2) Expensive clubs won't buy you a better game. (No matter what the adverts say) Clubs that fit will help.
3) Remember it's a "game". You're there to have fun. 
4) Play your game. Don't worry about how long the other guy hits. (I regretfully find the fun of "Grip it and rip it" irresistible at least a few times a round > )

Enjoy


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm a fellow addict... 

Love, love, love the challenge of the game. First question - are you a decent athlete? Hand-eye coordination is key. For the full swing - see a pro. They love to teach the full swing. My first lesson was when I was 21, with a physicist who worked for NASA who was also a golf pro. He taught me grip, stance and posture, how to swing, and then taught me a few simple drills for the long game (driver and irons) that really showed me how to self correct and improve on my own. I'd be happy to share those if you're interested.

My recommendation for learning the game - 

Learn to put the ball in the hole first - find a way to make 10 3'-0 putts in a row. Then back out and try to make 10 4'-0 putts in a row. 

Then, find a 'flatter faced club' like a 7 or 8 iron, and practice the 'bump and run' chip. Back a pace or so off the green, and learn how to get the ball into that 3 or 4 foot circle so your putter can take over. Read the chips like a putt.

After you can bump and run it pretty good, then take a lofted club, like a pitching wedge or sand wedge and learn how to 'pop' the ball up and land it on a spot, and let it run toward the hole.


Basically - if you can get your short game sharp, the long game just gets you around the green so the short game can take over. The more time you spend on the short game, the better you will be.

The long game will come in HUGE chunks of improvement. You learn to hit the ball without slicing, you learn to take a proper divot with the irons etc... Your scores will drop dramatically with the long game coming around, and then the short game makes you a player.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I'm taking lessons now. But it's tough, i've got everything down but how not to come over the top. Years of playing baseball & hockey makes it very hard to try and change my swing pattern. Once in a while i'll do it right but once I get frustrated, well here comes the slice from going over the top again. It seems drinking helps a bit, get to the point where i don't care about the hit and just wanna have fun and I start hitting better. It's a mental challenge and fixing my damn swing right now only.

Then I'll have to learn chipping, putting and approach shots.....But I'm going to stick with it.

And yes, I've heard 75% of the score is getting close to the green and then putting out. I've come close to par but my shots to the green are usually 10 to 20 feet away at times or even overshoot the green.

And I've only thrown my club once so far.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Fellow addict. 

Looks like some good advice so far.

I taught myself. Can take a LONG time that way to see results. 

If you dont have the financial resources or time to takes lessons, a few tips.

1. Watch pros and try to imitate what they do. A great way to learn any sport is to try to imitate those with great form themselves.
2. Read Harvey Penick's little red book. Entertaining and informative. Great little drills and techniques to learn.
3. Learn the game from the green out. Putting, chipping, pitching first. Full shots will come easier if you have good technique here.
4. One last tip. Learn to hit multiple shots with one club. Be able to hit say a 7 iron full. But also be able to use it for a 100 yard shot. Be able to hit a low punch with it etc. Will help everything with your game.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Had a country club membership when married to my RSXW. It was solely her own idea to get me out of the house and "to recreate" myself! Played damned near every nice day! I absolutely loved it!

Too damned bad that her idea for her very own "golfing" recreation was to travel off to other Texas venues on her alleged "business trips," to fastidiously spread her thighs apart for her covert BF's/OM from her past, and to greatly assist them in achieving that most heralded and revered lifetime dream of scoring themselves a "hole-in-one!"

Several times over, I might add!*


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

CH said:


> I'm taking lessons now. But it's tough, i've got everything down but how not to come over the top. Years of playing baseball & hockey makes it very hard to try and change my swing pattern. Once in a while i'll do it right but once I get frustrated, well here comes the slice from going over the top again. It seems drinking helps a bit, get to the point where i don't care about the hit and just wanna have fun and I start hitting better. It's a mental challenge and fixing my damn swing right now only.
> 
> Then I'll have to learn chipping, putting and approach shots.....But I'm going to stick with it.
> 
> ...



Is the over-the-top move resulting in a wicked slice or a pulled hook? Most hockey players struggle with the latter, because it relates to the slap shot - full release with the hockey stick gives you that powerful draw on the golf course.

When I picked up the game, I unwittingly was coming over the top. I then 'fixed' myself in a highly unorthadox way. I didn't even know I did this - I ended up aiming quite a bit to the right. I gripped the club so tightly it wouldn't release. When I swung, I came over the top, but because I was already aimed to the right and gripped so hard, it all ended up with the ball going down the middle of the fairway.

In short - I learned how to hit the 'pull' down the middle because I aimed so far right. And because I was young and flexible, my back was able to cope. For about a 5 year span, I killed the ball with that swing.

Then the joints started to hurt... And I wound up back at square one!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My driving, for the most part, was excellent but I never quite managed to have nailed my drives straight on and down the middle! I usually always angled my drive from far right and it then almost always curved back to mid-fairway to far left fairway!

My long range approach shots were usually pretty decent, but my short game absolutely sucked well water! Just like my sand trap game!

However, as long as I wasn't playing really fast greens, my putting was almost always spot-on!*


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

It something that you really have to into to want to have the drive to get better at. Obviously golfers don't see it as simply putting a little ball in a little hole.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

MovingFrwrd said:


> Is the over-the-top move resulting in a wicked slice or a pulled hook? Most hockey players struggle with the latter, because it relates to the slap shot - full release with the hockey stick gives you that powerful draw on the golf course.


It's a little bit of both but mostly the wicked slice to the right. Ball goes left and then shoots tot he right like a bat out of hell. When I slice to the right, then I overcorrect too much and start hooking it, then I get frustrated then start slicing it again....Then I get that one perfect shot and think oh, yeah this is it, I've got it down. Then it's back to square 1 again lol. Everyone keeps saying aim to the right more if I'm hooking the ball. All that does it makes me slice again.

Instructor is making me hit the balls while half ****ed so I get used to the idea of bringing the swing down closer to my body. And i've got to be more loose he says, I'm too tense like I'm trying to ready my body for this super power shot. I was soo loose once I actually had the club fly out of my hand lol. Thank God he wasn't taking a video at the time. Let your right hand go loose HA, buh, bye club.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

CH said:


> It's a little bit of both but mostly the wicked slice to the right. Ball goes left and then shoots tot he right like a bat out of hell. When I slice to the right, then I overcorrect too much and start hooking it, then I get frustrated then start slicing it again....Then I get that one perfect shot and think oh, yeah this is it, I've got it down. Then it's back to square 1 again lol. Everyone keeps saying aim to the right more if I'm hooking the ball. All that does it makes me slice again.
> 
> Instructor is making me hit the balls while half ****ed so I get used to the idea of bringing the swing down closer to my body. And i've got to be more loose he says, I'm too tense like I'm trying to ready my body for this super power shot. I was soo loose once I actually had the club fly out of my hand lol. Thank God he wasn't taking a video at the time. Let your right hand go loose HA, buh, bye club.


That is where hitting a bunch of pitch shots at a pitching/chipping green would help. Just a mini abbreviated swing. Help you get the feel down. 

Again I VERY much recommend Harvey Penick's little red book. Has great examples of how to visualize certain types of shots. Best for me is if I remember correctly he used a lady using an old grass/weed cutter to help get a feel for her swing. My dad happened to have an old one he got from his dad I believe. If you've ever used one of these, it is a great feeling for the swing in my opinion.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Haiku said:


> I used to live on a golf course and life changed so it wasn't as convenient. Plus I no longer had the time to devote to it. I was a struggling average player, *but did hit a hole in one.* It was all luck, obviously. It was a camel's back and the pin wasn't even visible.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the game.


*I chipped in from about 160 on a Par 4, for an eagle!

Does that count?*


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *I chipped in from about 160 on a Par 4, for an eagle!
> 
> Does that count?*



Any witnesses?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MovingFrwrd said:


> Any witnesses?


*Just my oldest son, who was 12 at the time!*


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MovingFrwrd said:


> Any witnesses?


Bah. No witnesses required just for an eagle. (I say that like I get so many  )

Now an albatross? Hell yeah. I might actually prefer getting an albatross over a hole in one. First off most people are like what? Wtf is that? Second, it requires two awesome/little bit of luck shots back to back.

That being said, its weird that I holed out from 100+ yards out a couple of times when I was MUCH more inexperienced as a golfer. Now? Its been quite awhile. I think something to be said for overthinking things and the mind getting in the way as we get more experienced.


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Just my oldest son, who was 12 at the time!*


That counts!



Middle of Everything said:


> Bah. No witnesses required just for an eagle. (I say that like I get so many  )
> 
> Now an albatross? Hell yeah. I might actually prefer getting an albatross over a hole in one. First off most people are like what? Wtf is that? Second, it requires two awesome/little bit of luck shots back to back.
> 
> That being said, its weird that I holed out from 100+ yards out a couple of times when I was MUCH more inexperienced as a golfer. Now? Its been quite awhile. I think something to be said for overthinking things and the mind getting in the way as we get more experienced.


I was just teasing - as the saying on the golf course goes, if someone didn't see it, it didn't happen!

Yeah - an albatross would be pretty nice to have. I played in an outing with a very good player, we used his drive on a par 5, and he holed out his 4 iron for an albatross! It was the team score of -3 on a hole, but it was both of his shots so in my book he's got one. And it won our group the only skin in an outing where the skin pot hit $1200.

I had a hole-in-3 - dunked my first tee ball in the water, and holed out the next one from the tee. My buddy said it didn't count as a hole-in-one, and *sigh* he's right.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I only played golf once.The guy I was playing with had never played before either.We stopped counting at the first hole because we were both in double figures.At the second tee one of the older members started talking to us and he was telling my friend how to stand and hold the club.He holed in one,I couldn't believe it and neither could he,but the old guy got so excited I thought he was going to have a heart attack.That was my first and last game,even though my Dad owned the golf course.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was out taking my snow blower for a walk this morning, the Number one thing on my mind was how to improve my golf game. (J/k)
I enjoyed golf for the 6 months or so that I played. The key was golfing with some guys who honestly believed that you only play against yourself. No betting, no competition, just a nice way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I chipped in from about 160 on a Par 4, for an eagle!
> 
> Does that count?*


Chipped from 160? 😂 Sorry, I was thinking yards. 

Certainly. Why not? I've putted for many eagles but don't recall ever getting one...except that one on a par 3.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Mr. Nail said:


> When I was out taking my snow blower for a walk this morning, the Number one thing on my mind was how to improve my golf game. (J/k)
> I enjoyed golf for the 6 months or so that I played. The key was golfing with some guys who honestly believed that you only play against yourself. No betting, no competition, just a nice way to spend an afternoon.


That's what I'm looking for and to play with clients once in a while without looking like an idiot. But I do want to improve and play with some other buddies who play in tournaments. I like the challenge of competition once in a while.

But my 1st time was the most fun, it was a group of 6. 4 of them were avid golfers and took 2 of us rookies out (about 15 years ago). The the 2 of us had a blast!!! By the front nine we were both 6 beers in and the game couldn't have been any more funnier, although it did make the other 4 pretty pissed off and that was the last time they ever invited us to play with them. I think we both made it to the 14th hole or so before they told us to just go back to the club house and wait for them. I guess real golfers get mad when you start kicking the ball, throwing the ball and laughing like 2 little school girls all over the golf course. Or talking so loud and being so obnoxious when they're teeing up. Or maybe the range master told them to get us out of there lol, since they played on the course alot.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just my oldest son, who was 12 at the time!

Having him witness that shot of mine was worth the sheer price of admission!

And as fate would have it, when he was a Frosh/Fish @ Texas A&M, we were playing the on campus course there, when on the Number 3, Par 4, Texas Avenue hole, my little southpaw knocked shot number 3 in from about 175 with a 3 iron to garner his first ever birdie.

I had both the ball and the scorecard window boxed for him, where it still proudly hangs on his bedroom wall! 

Since his collegiate junior year, he has continued to beat his old mans a$$ with amazing regularity!*


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry @arbitrator - I was only joking about a "chip" from 160 yards out. Us mere mortals call that an approach shot. 😂


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Haiku said:


> Sorry @arbitrator - I was only joking about a "chip" from 160 yards out. Us mere mortals call that an approach shot. 😂


*Hell, I knew that, H-Man!

As bad as I often play, I simply refer to all of those as "prayers!"*


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> *Hell, I knew that, H-Man!
> 
> As bad as I often play, I simply refer to all of those as "prayers!"*


Have you actually been so frustrated at times and just decided to close your eyes and see if you shoot any better?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

CH said:


> Have you actually been so frustrated at times and just decided to close your eyes and see if you shoot any better?


Your eyes can deceive you, don't trust them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CH said:


> Have you actually been so frustrated at times and just decided to close your eyes and see if you shoot any better?


*Not really! There's always that possibility that if I ever did that, I would be held culpable for hitting some innocent golfer, or would be held individually liable for their laughing to death after having seen me swing the club!*


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Have you guys (or ladies) ever been hit by a golf ball? 

Sucky experience, for sure!

I've been drilled 2x pretty bad, one directly on my left buttock and another time, I got nailed in the eyebrow. The one hitting my butt wasn't too bad - left a bruise that took about a month to go away, but the shot to the eyebrow was rough.

I was sitting in a cart with my buddy, we hear 'fore!' and like dummies, we looked up and around. It came out like a rocket straight through a small bush about 30 yards away, I had enough time to turn my head down about 2", it ricocheted off my right eyebrow, smacked my friend in the mouth and bounced about 30 yards away. I couldn't see straight for a while and went to the hospital thinking I needed stitches. They just butterfly'd it up and sent me home... If I hadn't pulled my head down that little bit, I probably would have lost my right eye.

Now when I here someone yell 'Fore!' I drop down and take cover!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MovingFrwrd said:


> Have you guys (or ladies) ever been hit by a golf ball?
> 
> Sucky experience, for sure!
> 
> ...


*Damn, Moving! Did whoever hit you own up to it?

When I was playing in my college days, I had a frat brother who suddenly stepped out of the woods and into the path of a guy who was already in the process of driving. It hit him squarely on the right a$$ cheek and the only thing that really saved his bacon was that his thick-assed wallet was in place and broke the velocity of the balls impact! 

Needless to say, we laughed our a$$es off not knowing right then and there if he was really hurt or not!*


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Damn, Moving! Did whoever hit you own up to it?
> 
> When I was playing in my college days, I had a frat brother who suddenly stepped out of the woods and into the path of a guy who was already in the process of driving. It hit him squarely on the right a$$ cheek and the only thing that really saved his bacon was that his thick-assed wallet was in place and broke the velocity of the balls impact!
> 
> Needless to say, we laughed our a$$es off not knowing right then and there if he was really hurt or not!*



They came over right away to see if we were ok and apologized profusely. I was picking myself up off the ground (I fell out of the golf cart) when they came over. It had already started to swell up by that point. One guy drove up to the clubhouse to get some ice, fortunately we were relatively close to it when I got hit. All in all they were good about it, no numbers needed to be exchanged or anything.

When I got hit in the butt, the group behind were laughing, but did come up and apologize. I had a pretty good laugh at it as well. I had no change to get out of the way, I had just enough time to turn a bit before it hit.

There's something to be said about keeping a Costanza sized wallet in the back pocket!


----------



## Danny4133 (Jul 24, 2016)

Really enjoy playing golf, took it up when I was 13, took a break for about 4 years and actually played better after the break? 

Dark nights finishing work here in the UK in the winter so I head to the driving range and smack a couple of hundred balls aim 200 yarders and 50 yard chips. Great way to wind down after a long day at the desk.

It took me about 2 years to properly address the ball and escape bad habits. It's about tweaking your game slightly until you get it right. But I agree it can be so frustrating at times.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My bucket list, @Danny4133 ~ contains a trip to the U.K. along with a couple of rounds of golf on a links type course. 

Some of those sand traps over there look so damned deep that it looks like you could bury a full-size pickup truck in!*


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never been hit but I've hit a few things. 

There were two par five doglegs side-by-side. I deliberately hit a short drive with the intention to cut across the dogleg trying to reach the green in two. I skulled a two iron that raced waist high down the opposing fairway and hit the front of a golf cart innocently (but was hauling ass) approaching the dogleg. The cart swerved out of control and momentarily onto two wheels. The passenger fell out. Their golf clubs which were once inside their bags strapped to the back of the cart looked like a bad hay stack. They had no idea what hit them or who did it. 😬 They graciously accepted my apology but geesh were they ever dazed and bewildered. (Oh, it was a custom Rolls Royce cart.)

I hit a robin once and a chipmunk...not on the same hole.


----------



## Danny4133 (Jul 24, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *My bucket list, @Danny4133 ~ contains a trip to the U.K. along with a couple of rounds of golf on a links type course.
> 
> Some of those sand traps over there look so damned deep that it looks like you could bury a full-size pickup truck in!*


They are mate, I've played the belfry and it's one of the ryder cup (40 mins from my house) great course.

My local has a great hole 11, it sits high up tee looking down with a bunker to the right and a big pond to the left, on a windy day (which is often) you have some skill to not end up in either.

It overlooks the clubhouse too so there's extra pressure to get it right.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My older brother was the consummate practical joker, but was totally incomparable at it on a golf course!

In a company tournament he was playing in, as his foursome was approaching the green to putt out, he found a damned, big-a$$ed, dead snake. 

As soon as they putted out, he took his putter and picked that damned snake up and went and dropped it in the cup, placing the flag right down into the cup!

He knew all of the members of the foursome behind them, and when one of their group went in to pull the pin, all unmitigated hell broke loose, as the poor guy damn near deficated his slacks!!

My brother just royally laughed his a$$ off!*


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Haiku said:


> I've never been hit but I've hit a few things.
> 
> There were two par five doglegs side-by-side. I deliberately hit a short drive with the intention to cut across the dogleg trying to reach the green in two. I skulled a two iron that raced waist high down the opposing fairway and hit the front of a golf cart innocently (but was hauling ass) approaching the dogleg. The cart swerved out of control and momentarily onto two wheels. The passenger fell out. Their golf clubs which were once inside their bags strapped to the back of the cart looked like a bad hay stack. They had no idea what hit them or who did it. 😬 They graciously accepted my apology but geesh were they ever dazed and bewildered. (Oh, it was a custom Rolls Royce cart.)
> 
> I hit a robin once and a chipmunk...not on the same hole.



That made me laugh out loud... Had to be embarrassing to come over and apologize!

My buddy hit a minivan (while it was driving) one time. He held his arms up like he made a field goal, and we all went running - left him right there on the tee!

I once hit a golf cart as it drove away (covered cart, thank God!) - the players were jerks, jacking around and playing slow, couldn't hit it more than 100 yards at a time. I thought they were safe out of range, driving away as I hit one of the best friggin drives of my life. Literally landed on the roof of their cart about 250 out!

The next tee box sucked - they nearly beat the crap out of me as I came to apologize.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

MovingFrwrd said:


> That made me laugh out loud... Had to be embarrassing to come over and apologize!
> 
> My buddy hit a minivan (while it was driving) one time. He held his arms up like he made a field goal, and we all went running - left him right there on the tee!
> 
> ...


Lol...I tried to kill a drive but instead hit a worm raper across the top of the grass then heard a thin thud and squeal. I looked up to see feathers. That was the robin trying to have her breakfast. 

I hit a high but way short shot at a par three. The green was at the top of a gentle hill. I was watching the ball falling and suddenly a chipmunk popped out of the ground and stood on its hind legs to look around. At about the same moment the ball landed right on him. He rolled over a few times and ran off with minor injuries.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Btw...Suq al-Gharb was much safer place than some courses.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

CH said:


> How many golfers in the house?
> 
> Just picked up the game and I'm loving it but also HATING this game at times. I really can see why alot of people quit before they even get started.
> 
> ...


I was a golf maniac.
I played every freekin day. I lived on a golf course. I would come home from work and go straight to my golf closet in the basement. I even asked the local club if I could buy my own golf cart so that I could go from the closet and immediately into my golf cart to save time.

I had pretty much zero talent but eventually got to a 4 handicap by practicing and playing every day.

Guess how much I play now? Never, maybe once every year or two if someone makes me.

Hate the game. Biggest waste of time in my life. If I had to do over I would never have picked up a golf club.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't get why people feel the need to carry a bag full of clubs and knock a white ball around while they stroll through a park.

I don't like golf at all. I only ever do it as a once in a while thing or social activity. My dad used to take me golfing all the time when I was young, and I didn't like golf back then, either. But I loved the hell out of spending time with my Dad.


----------



## Danny4133 (Jul 24, 2016)

Used to play with some builder pals of mine, 6.45am tee off and by the 2nd or 3rd hole you'd hear the zip bag open and a "TEEST" can of beer, at about 7.15 am WTF!!

Very funny, some of them used to play pranks, one of the holes you'd see the flag at the top of the hill (just the tip) and one guy went missing, first guy takes aim and the flag moves 5 feet to the left, LOL (guy at the top of the hill was holding the flag walking back and forth)

They had a name for the extra club (the leather wedge) meaning they'd kick the ball from the rough on to the fairway....or at least that was the accusation.


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol... The 'leather wedge' - I just call it a foot wedge.

With the right group of guys, pranks on a golf course can be hilarious! If you get a debbie-downer type, it turns into a looong day. 

For a while, I played with a guy who always had to be angry at something. Pace of play, speed of the greens, people in front of us, poor weather, whatever - he just had to be angry. I didn't necessarily mind it until one day he decided to be angry at me. He decided to get angry about my handicap and that it wasn't fair I got strokes. He was mad that I 'didn't know the rules' and berated me constantly throughout the round. Mind you - it was a friendly game with nothing on the line - no betting etc. He began ripping me for being an uneducated public golfer. That round ended our friendship.

No need for anger like that on a golf course!

We had some guys who had fun, unstrapping the golf bag from the cart, or swapping peoples clubs around. Mostly harmless fun and was a good time. Lots of needling on the course - trying to mess with each other's heads. Always some smack talk.

I heard about a pretty good prank - putting suntan lotion on peoples grips. Actually, that's a pretty mean one - you can't play when that happens! Most times you can't clean them well enough, you've gotta replace the grips. A buddy was playing college golf and someone on the team did that. It was hilarious hearing the story, but man, I would never do that to someone else!


----------



## MovingFrwrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got back from a 5 day golf trip in Beaufort, SC. Wow, it's gorgeous down there, and it was also the first time I saw gators in person on the golf course. Some of those were HUGE (said in the Trump voice) and if I was even near the water I would take a penalty stroke and drop another ball.

There were about 16 guys and we played a Ryder Cup format, which was incredibly fun. If you've never had to play alternate shot with your partner, you're really missing a fun, scrambling style experience. I was paired with a great guy who was about 70 years old and beginning to struggle with Parkinsons - but while his hands would shake as he addressed the ball, once he got into his swing he did a very good job playing. Believe it or not, he was a really good putter! We had a blast and made a fairly solid team.

It was a fantastic way to take my mind off of reality and just enjoy myself for a few days. The trouble is now I want to spend money on a new driver as I made the mistake of trying my buddy's Taylor Made driver, and magically gained about 15 yards.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be cautious to play it as it lies.


----------

